# Amanda's Detox Healing



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

Amanda's 12-48h DETOX

Realizing - Healing
*
Nobody said it has to be easy
*

I'm making this post for those really engaged and especially those suffering from DR like I once was. For anywhere from 12 to 48 hours detox from things of ordinary life, just leave music on, turn off your cellphone during the 6h of experience, the intention is really to break the routine, no internet, movies, work, allowed. For best results camping would be optimal, experiencing the wildness will push you to feel rather than rationalize what is going on, be alone. Could be done in your yard, just needs to be somewhere peaceful where you don't need to worry about mundane concerns.

If you're looking at this post now and feel like it's too long, second guess yourself, breathe and read it fully, why are you nervous, why are you anxious, the post isn't leaving and you aren't leaving in the next train either, why to worry?!

Our experience has already began!

The "detox mind" time is of 6h, the "detox habits" time is from 12-48h, if you have family that will worry about you if you turn off your phone leave it on, but don't initiate things yourself, remember if you don't follow the instructions and restrictions, it's up to you, and you're only fooling yourself, try to exercise your willpower also.

*You will need
*•	Music, I'm making a playlist- it's in another language and you won't understand, you will try to just feel the songs!
•	Be awake, you're not supposed to sleep. 
•	Incense
•	You will need about 6 hours where you need to be isolated and free, maybe the weekend will be a good option.
•	Keep in mind this is a detox it is supposed to be tough (specially fi you're a computer addict or something, maybe then you will realize how much importance you give to things). We're changing the way we're conditioned to behave in our head thru this experience, it can be painful but it's to heal!
•	You will need food, only consume natural food, fruits, vegetables and water.
•	If you go camping, prepare for as long as you wish to stay, I recommend you to be there at 6pm and come back after 6 am (or later), keep 6 hours of that time for the detox.


Tip; this is better when it's done in the nature or somewhere else BUT your house or room

Remember, you're commended to do these things, but at the same time you're free, if you feel like opening your eyes sometimes to observe the nature and the sky you're free to do so, but make sure you're committed to exercise your "heart" your feelings in this experience.

1.	Prepare the environment, and a little backpack with the things you need, bring only water and fruits as food, (if you live with other people, tell them you will be busy for something important for 5 or 6 hours, or) for even better results, go to some other place, if you live near nature that's even better, bring some music device
2.	Settle down, make sure you're comfortable, and have things handy, be somewhere where you can be alone and can feel relaxed at. If in your nature there are mosquitos, or insects bring repellent so they won't disturb you.
3.	Take 30 minutes to relax with open eyes without music and look around, and try to be present at the place. When you feel smells or wind close your eyes (the feeling will power up).
4.	Put the music on
5.	Slowly close your eyes after you're relaxed, try to remain with your eyes closed, if you start imagining things, free free to. Remember: you're not supposed to sleep! Only lay after 4 or 5 hours, how are you supposed to tell? By looking at the nature, when it's time to sleep, go sleep!
6. Be slowtimed; do things slowly, eat slowly and try to catch yourself in anxiety rushes, "why am I eating so fast if I'm only leaving in the morning?" "what am I afraid of", "why am I nervous?" 
7. Enjoy the nature and enjoy yourself in your day off.
*
Footnote

Don't give up, after you're done with the experience you will feel these changes, can be light or strong depending on each individual, and it's an exercise of the heart, and it's to awaken the feelings which are somewhat dormant in most of us. This might sound silly but it will surprise you in the end.
*


Good luck!


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

you can rip the music, can take time
http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/atube-catcher.htm

if you don't have good music, get music with mantras and with voice in any language because then you wont "sleep" if there is voice.

Here is the playlist and then you can add or take off stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFE459C97C0F2BA21


----------

